# liquid soap for babies



## mommasandy (Feb 28, 2018)

Just bought Jackie Thompson's Liquid Soapmaking book, and have a question. I've made liquid soap using the paste method but she talks about using a no paste method, which I'd like to try. My question is this, her recipes use a large percentage of coconut oil and I know in a bar soap this can sometimes be rather harsh. I make liquid soap for babies and wondered what percent coconut oil would be suitable to use on babies using the no paste method.


----------



## DeeAnna (Feb 28, 2018)

It would be the same as for liquid soap made with a paste method. There's no difference in the finished soap -- it's just how it's made that is different. If you have a recipe that works for you, just use it with the other method.

As far as what's suitable for babies or not, I'll let others opine on that.


----------



## Dahila (Feb 28, 2018)

no high ph soap for babies,  anyway they only occasionally need some soap , I would use syndet on them


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 28, 2018)

Let me guess... the *"no paste" method* is when the dilution water is added along with the lye solution/fats normally used to make the paste, yes?  *Pro*: Takes the guesswork out of how long to cook the paste to get to "neutral" and ready to dilute. *Con*: I first ran into this method back in 2004 on the LS Yahoo Group when Delores Boone (_Handcrafted Soap. Make it Today; Use it Tonight!_ author) was making LS that way. Her complaint was about the large container needed to accommodate the amount of ingredients + "head room" so it wouldn't bubble over during the long cook. If you do this, I'll be interested in hearing results.

*COCONUT OIL* is the mainstay of liquid soap for clarity, great lather, excellent cleansing, and is not drying when combined with at least 20% liquid oil. For a high foaming mild LS, use 50/50 Coconut/liquid oil(s) of choice. 100% coconut oil LS works well in hard or salt water but is not recommended for dry skin.

*LS for Babies* (Opine): My friend, Nancy the nurse, was born in 1934. At that time, her mother was a neo-natal nurse who told Nancy that, back in the day, they used lard to clean newborns. Imagine that! It is because of that story that I tried 50/50 Lard/PKO LS which later became "Hog Wash" Hair and Body Shampoo. It is a family favorite. Our then 10-year-old grandson once asked me if I had any more of that "pig soap"! LOL

I also make a Dr. Bonner's (Type) Baby Mild Castile Liquid Soap. *NB*: In the world of commercial soap, "Castile" (note spelling) is any soap made without animal fats, simply stated. I use 50% coconut oil + 50% liquid oils, part of which is calendula infused pomace OO, which is very soothing to sensitive skin. Unscented or scented with calming lavender essential oil.



> _Dr. Bronner's Pure Castile Liquid Soap - Baby Unscented 32oz.
> Ingredients: Water, Organic Coconut Oil, Potassium Hydroxide, Organic Palm Kernel Oil, Organic Olive Oil, Organic Hemp Oil, Organic Jojoba Oil, Citric Acid, Tocopherol
> 
> Keep your baby's sensitive skin clean with this mild soap from Dr. Bonner's. With no added fragrance and double the olive oil, our Baby Unscented Pure-Castile Liquid Soap is good for sensitive skin – babies too (though not tear-free!). Dr. Bronner’s soap is concentrated, biodegradable, versatile and effective. The soap is unscented and is perfect for protecting your baby's skin from allergies. Made from natural ingredients, the pure castile soap is very gentle on soft skin._



HTH


----------



## Zany_in_CO (Feb 28, 2018)

Dahila said:


> no high ph soap for babies,  anyway they only occasionally need some soap , I would use syndet on them


*Dahila & others who prefer Syndets*: Essentials by Catalina makes a wonderful Tear Free Shampoo Base! Better than J & J! Here's a link:

https://essentialsbycatalina.com/tear-free-shampoo-base


----------



## Dahila (Mar 1, 2018)

Zany_in_CO said:


> *Dahila & others who prefer Syndets*: Essentials by Catalina makes a wonderful Tear Free Shampoo Base! Better than J & J! Here's a link:
> 
> https://essentialsbycatalina.com/tear-free-shampoo-base


Zany I make my own base, thank you anyway


----------

